# Body Work & Paint On The F250



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Well this winter really sucks. So the F250 is going to get painted on thursday. I ahve gotten it prepped ready to go. Just have to scuff it up. Here are some pics of the truck from the beginning to now in order.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

looks really good man.....did you buy it like that? what happened to it??


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

looking nice so far, are youpainting it yourself or are you taking it in?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I am spraying it myself. I bought it all hit on the side. Did the body work. And I am going to sell this truck to buy a duramax so gonna paint it and clean it up nice. I bought the truck back in 05 or 06 for $8k so. I got a pretty good deal. And it came with the 8ft MM2 plow. Only has 120k on it at the time.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Looking good. I wish I had time to do mine. I think Im buying a bed and doors and putting ne cab corners on soon.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

f250man;984457 said:


> Looking good. I wish I had time to do mine. I think Im buying a bed and doors and putting ne cab corners on soon.


bring it over I have the other bay lol


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS (Feb 20, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;984450 said:


> I am spraying it myself. I bought it all hit on the side. Did the body work. And I am going to sell this truck to buy a duramax so gonna paint it and clean it up nice. I bought the truck back in 05 or 06 for $8k so. I got a pretty good deal. And it came with the 8ft MM2 plow. Only has 120k on it at the time.


Did I just read Duramax Good Choice it will treat you well.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

THE-BOSS-PLOWS;984566 said:


> Did I just read Duramax Good Choice it will treat you well.


yep a dirtymax!!!!!! its better then a powerchoker


----------



## heavychevy01 (May 2, 2007)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;984468 said:


> bring it over I have the other bay lol


Well if you have the room to fix f250man's and are offering, we can fix the waves in my passenger door from cutting it too close to a frozen snowbank while you are at it


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

heavychevy01;984640 said:


> Well if you have the room to fix f250man's and are offering, we can fix the waves in my passenger door from cutting it too close to a frozen snowbank while you are at it


Hey Jon you are closer come on up and back it in. when did you screw up your door this season? we had no snow haha


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Man LJ I wish you were closer I would get you to do a bit of work and paint my whole blue truck!


----------



## patlalandebutt (Nov 1, 2008)

very nice, body work looks top-notch. are you repainting the whole truck or just blending it in around the primed areas? 

is this truck a stroker?
what year truck are you looking at when purchasing the dmax?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

patlalandebutt;984807 said:


> very nice, body work looks top-notch. are you repainting the whole truck or just blending it in around the primed areas?
> 
> is this truck a stroker?
> what year truck are you looking at when purchasing the dmax?


I am going to spray the entire side. Because my garage is not big enough and those damn lolli columns there its hard to do the entire truck. I plan on doing the entire side and blending into the front fender. Nah my truck has the 5.4 V8 in it. If it was a stroker I would be keeping it. I am looking for a 06 or newer dmax. Crew cab short bed. But I can get a really good deal on another ext cab short bed I will take that too.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

deere615;984776 said:


> Man LJ I wish you were closer I would get you to do a bit of work and paint my whole blue truck!


Wow I have been hearing that a lot from ppl. What's wrong with the blue chevy Brad? all dinged up?


----------



## jeffw (Feb 5, 2005)

man that prep blows you have to wash those parts before you prep them all your doing is grinding crap salt and dirt into the base. primier is not made to be wet and washed and run it i the snow and expect it to take paint that will hold up.

the work looks good your just missing the major first step in prep, wash and dewax, the prim on the sides need a good resand and reprime before paint to get the comtainments out


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

jeffw;984870 said:


> man that prep blows you have to wash those parts before you prep them all your doing is grinding crap salt and dirt into the base. primier is not made to be wet and washed and run it i the snow and expect it to take paint that will hold up.
> 
> the work looks good your just missing the major first step in prep, wash and dewax, the prim on the sides need a good resand and reprime before paint to get the comtainments out


it is clean in the second to last pic. I am aware of having to scuff the entire surface. I took the mud flap off of the front fender and there was paint flaking I was like O well I guess I am fixing this now haha. My father was a body man of over 30 years and I picked up quit a few things from him.


----------



## heavychevy01 (May 2, 2007)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;984697 said:


> Hey Jon you are closer come on up and back it in. when did you screw up your door this season? we had no snow haha


Did it last year when we actually had snow, and I may take you up on that LJ :laughing:


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;984866 said:


> Wow I have been hearing that a lot from ppl. What's wrong with the blue chevy Brad? all dinged up?


couple little dings and scratches


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

looks like a great job, My truck is getting painted this summer and I wanna do the prep work myself to shave some cash but I'm not quite sure I have the know how. If you were closer I'd hire ya lol


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

heavychevy01;984896 said:


> Did it last year when we actually had snow, and I may take you up on that LJ :laughing:


come on lol


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

deere615;984899 said:


> couple little dings and scratches


ahhh thats nothing haha


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

chcav1218;984908 said:


> looks like a great job, My truck is getting painted this summer and I wanna do the prep work myself to shave some cash but I'm not quite sure I have the know how. If you were closer I'd hire ya lol


hahaha mass isnt too far


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;984914 said:


> hahaha mass isnt too far


yeh mass isn't too far but my part of mass is lol. I'm on the north coast


----------



## flairlandscape (Sep 26, 2007)

I just redid my 01' F250, have a look at my thread over on lawnsite .. http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?t=303057


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

chcav1218;984919 said:


> yeh mass isn't too far but my part of mass is lol. I'm on the north coast


ya the north cpadt is a ways. my truck came from hudson, nh so I was out you way.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

flairlandscape;984924 said:


> I just redid my 01' F250, have a look at my thread over on lawnsite .. http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?t=303057


wow came out really good. but I dont plan on getting that in depth haha. surprisingly the bottoms of my doors arent all piles of rust and it isnt bubbeling above the rear wheels. Wanna strip my truck down and paint it for me? lol


----------



## flairlandscape (Sep 26, 2007)

Haha, no thanks, I think I've done enough body work for a few years now. I bought the truck as shown in the first picture about 2 months ago, knowing I was going to do body work to it (got it for a great price). It turned out being a bigger project than expected, but, now I know what I have and should last me a good while!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

flairlandscape;984953 said:


> Haha, no thanks, I think I've done enough body work for a few years now. I bought the truck as shown in the first picture about 2 months ago, knowing I was going to do body work to it (got it for a great price). It turned out being a bigger project than expected, but, now I know what I have and should last me a good while!


ya it looks great man seriously. But like I said I dont plan on keeping the truck past spring so. The truck is great. Runs very smooth. It doesn't have any rust on it really. I could just use a diesel.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

wat yougoing to be asking for you truck come spring time?


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

You forgot to mention that even though you only paid $8k, the engine was shot


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;985035 said:


> You forgot to mention that even though you only paid $8k, the engine was shot


engine wasn't shot lol


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

the new boss 92;985021 said:


> wat yougoing to be asking for you truck come spring time?


Not quit sure yet. Make me an offer haha


----------



## 2brothersyc (Oct 17, 2009)

Like!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

2brothersyc;985897 said:


> Like!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*shakes head and smirks*


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Mostly taped off. I have to paper some more and thats really it. Give is a good dewaxing and shoot it.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

*Painted*

painted


----------



## Shaw (Sep 7, 2009)

Its looking great


----------



## EXTREMEV (Feb 2, 2010)

u missed some dents in the box, looks good though.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

EXTREMEV;987155 said:


> u missed some dents in the box, looks good though.


I know I seen that when I was spraying it I was like O **** lol. all that primer I couldnt see it.


----------



## M.S.P.M. (Nov 2, 2009)

yeah black is the worst color it shows every little imperfection.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

M.S.P.M.;987190 said:


> yeah black is the worst color it shows every little imperfection.


oh yes it does haha.


----------



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

Very Nice!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

JR Snow Removal;987403 said:


> Very Nice!


haha thanks lance. when ya bringing the beer???


----------



## heavychevy01 (May 2, 2007)

Looks good LJ. So seriously, when we doing mine? :laughing:


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

well there's no snow now. lol if you are serious we can do it in the spring if you want.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

What do you take the clear and paint off with?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

87chevy;987593 said:


> What do you take the clear and paint off with?


Well to scuff it up by wet sanding it. On the bumper to get it down to bare metal I used 80 grit on my da.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I need some opinions on which decals I should get for fx4. Let me know what you think.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

that turned out great, now a good buff job and you will be styling!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

top right for decals!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

the new boss 92;987620 said:


> that turned out great, now a good buff job and you will be styling!


plan on it. I am going to buff it. and give it a good waxing. And keep driving the gmc because it is nicer  jk


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

the new boss 92;987622 said:


> top right for decals!


you like the american flag??


----------



## patlalandebutt (Nov 1, 2008)

very nice, turned out beautifully! 
how big of a pita was that pole there!?


----------



## patlalandebutt (Nov 1, 2008)

and my opinion on the decals. leave those out! 
but you should try finding badges for the 06 f-250's


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

patlalandebutt;987637 said:


> very nice, turned out beautifully!
> how big of a pita was that pole there!?


THE BIGGEST PITA AROUND LMAO. I would love to eliminate it but it supports the apartment over my garage. I would love to find an I-beam so when I put a vehicle in the garage I can angle it.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

patlalandebutt;987643 said:


> and my opinion on the decals. leave those out!
> but you should try finding badges for the 06 f-250's


thats what I am thinking about the badges.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

looks fantasic! i hate black i have to spray it alot at work and it sucks. but then again it doesnt matter as much on tanks and crap.

tunrned out great, come spring/summer when i get the classic cars outta the garage i'm gonna do some of the excursion parts an monotone the whole thing..cant wait! your making me get antsy about it haha


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

91AK250;987718 said:


> looks fantasic! i hate black i have to spray it alot at work and it sucks. but then again it doesnt matter as much on tanks and crap.
> 
> tunrned out great, come spring/summer when i get the classic cars outta the garage i'm gonna do some of the excursion parts an monotone the whole thing..cant wait! your making me get antsy about it haha


haha wait till I get the bumper on tomarrow and put it all back together and I get pics outside.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

how does the paint match the hood? do you think youll have to blend it in or does it match up well. looks good nice job, i have a hard time with the patience in body work.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

sno commander;987728 said:


> how does the paint match the hood? do you think youll have to blend it in or does it match up well. looks good nice job, i have a hard time with the patience in body work.


It matches up really good. Before I sell it I also plan on repairing a few dents on the other side and I plan on spraying the hood also. So the truck will look almost brand new by the time I sell it.


----------



## 90w250mm (Dec 3, 2009)

for newer badges check out www.fordemblem.com I bought some here for my 2000 crew cab short bed look nice and fast shipping


----------



## Farmerjohn (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks Great


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks nice, you did a good job. Too bad your not closer to me I got a few dents that need fixed too lol


----------



## UpstateDzlGuy (Dec 22, 2003)

Very Nice! I like the gray FX4 Decals. Nice choice on the headlights. I need to upgrade someday. Chris


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

UpstateDzlGuy;988704 said:


> Very Nice! I like the gray FX4 Decals. Nice choice on the headlights. I need to upgrade someday. Chris


It updates the truck so much. I should have gotten the 05 bumper as well but oh well haha. So your from meco. You ever go out on the sacandaga?


----------



## 2brothersyc (Oct 17, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;985958 said:


> *shakes head and smirks*


i sw it and the first thing that came 2 mind was there should be a like button here


----------



## UpstateDzlGuy (Dec 22, 2003)

I'm actually in the process of buying a house near Lanzi's. I haven't been out there on a boat or ice in years though. Chris


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

UpstateDzlGuy;988909 said:


> I'm actually in the process of buying a house near Lanzi's. I haven't been out there on a boat or ice in years though. Chris


oh cool. I am always out there on the lake winter and summer. I have a camp in benedict bay. right across from lanzi's basically. you have a boat?


----------



## UpstateDzlGuy (Dec 22, 2003)

Unfortunately no. Once we get settled in we may look into a shore permit, but for now I'll be happy just to get settled in.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

UpstateDzlGuy;988949 said:


> Unfortunately no. Once we get settled in we may look into a shore permit, but for now I'll be happy just to get settled in.


ughhh shore permits suck. I have a one. Is this house right on the lake?


----------



## UpstateDzlGuy (Dec 22, 2003)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;988954 said:


> ughhh shore permits suck. I have a one. Is this house right on the lake?


No it is across Rt. 30 from the lake. Nice area though.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

UpstateDzlGuy;988961 said:


> No it is across Rt. 30 from the lake. Nice area though.


ehhh ya then you will need to get permits lol. ya it is a very nice area over there. we will have to meet up sometime in the summer at lanzi's


----------



## UpstateDzlGuy (Dec 22, 2003)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;988975 said:


> ehhh ya then you will need to get permits lol. ya it is a very nice area over there. we will have to meet up sometime in the summer at lanzi's


Sounds Good. When you get that diesel give me a shout. I love uncorking them.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

UpstateDzlGuy;988986 said:


> Sounds Good. When you get that diesel give me a shout. I love uncorking them.


alright cool sounds good man. you have a facebook or anything?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## ajordan193 (Dec 6, 2006)

looks great...you do good work


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

It does look great should be an easy sell, best of luck. Oh and word on the street is were getting 9 inches this week I think wedsnesday into thursday or something like that,


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Stik208;990035 said:


> It does look great should be an easy sell, best of luck. Oh and word on the street is were getting 9 inches this week I think wedsnesday into thursday or something like that,


ya I am going to keep it until spring finish this winter up with it. I dont want to stiff myself and get snow nd have no plow.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

ajordan193;990030 said:


> looks great...you do good work


thanks


----------



## UpstateDzlGuy (Dec 22, 2003)

Hey I don't really use those sites, but I'll give you a shout. The truck came out nice. Great work.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

UpstateDzlGuy;990059 said:


> Hey I don't really use those sites, but I'll give you a shout. The truck came out nice. Great work.


ya give me a shout sometime, we can go for a thunder run one night out on the lake. and thanks.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

ok, where are the finished pics outside? lol


----------



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

On the 4th page. Looks good, spraying black sucks!


----------



## patlalandebutt (Nov 1, 2008)

90w250mm;988045 said:


> for newer badges check out www.fordemblem.com I bought some here for my 2000 crew cab short bed look nice and fast shipping


sorry to break into your thread here, and start asking others questions but, how are these badges quality wise, have you ever compared the quality of these to the quality of genuine ford badges? Thanks.

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs, Great thread! Truck turned out awesome, once again especially seeing the outdoor pictures, rather then the crammed garage pictures! I think throwing some 06 F-250 badges on that truck would tie the thing together!:salute: 
Cant wait till i see the thread on your new diesel! hopefully youll have some fixing up to do so i can check the new posts everyday! :bluebounc


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i feel like an idiot..pics look great! came out very nice!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

patlalandebutt;990210 said:


> sorry to break into your thread here, and start asking others questions but, how are these badges quality wise, have you ever compared the quality of these to the quality of genuine ford badges? Thanks.
> 
> EaTmYtAiLpIpEs, Great thread! Truck turned out awesome, once again especially seeing the outdoor pictures, rather then the crammed garage pictures! I think throwing some 06 F-250 badges on that truck would tie the thing together!:salute:
> Cant wait till i see the thread on your new diesel! hopefully youll have some fixing up to do so i can check the new posts everyday! :bluebounc


hahaha please hopefully there will be no fixing up to do to it lol


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

91AK250;990216 said:


> i feel like an idiot..pics look great! came out very nice!


lol it happens, happens to all of us.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Lol does the lawnmower really sit outside?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;990655 said:


> Lol does the lawnmower really sit outside?


ya covered because I have no room in the garage.


----------

